

New hard drive write method packs in one terabyte per square inch - MikeCapone
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2010/05/new-hard-drive-write-method-packs-in-one-terabyte-per-inch.ars

======
jacquesm
That title contains a bug, that should have been 'square inch'.

------
jessriedel
> ...for example, a method that involved electron quantum holography was able
> to store 35 bits per electron...

Um, given that this stuff is being stored roughly at room temperature, that's
impossible (or misstated).

